# Sevcon Gen4 + Heinzmann PMS120W motor - need help in configuring



## Ekomotors (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,

I have Heinzmann PMS120W water-cooled motor (see attached picture)
And I want to run it by Sevcon Gen4 80V 350A.

For proper configuration of this combo I need DLC file with spevific parameters and settings for this motor.

Does anybode has such combo and can share DLC file?

Or maybe somebody know electrical parameters of the PMS120W that are necessary for Sevcon configuring for this motor?

Regards,
Oleg


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What kind of encoder does it have?

Have you contacted the Manufacturer or Heinzmann?


----------



## Ekomotors (Oct 31, 2014)

frodus said:


> What kind of encoder does it have?
> 
> Have you contacted the Manufacturer or Heinzmann?


Encoder is sin-cos encoder RLS RMB29A01.

Sent the request to Heinzmann, no reply yet.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Best of luck. Not sure of any place that sells that combo besides Heinzmann, or anyone that may even have the files you need.


----------

